# The truth about MSF and mineralized MAC stuff



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 7, 2008)

[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *Hi Amy...[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *I have some mineral eyeshadow and blush questions....with the new collections coming out[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Hi Torrie, sure![/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *what are the differences between the mineralized skinfinish/eyeshadow/blush....and the permanent stuff[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *(i only own one mineralized eyeshadow, lovestoned and it was a gift i've barely used)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Let me get you more information on how the Mineralized formulas work.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *thank you[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *_Mineralize Blush _is a baked, formed powder blush that delivers a sheer, luminous, pearlized finish. The lightweight formula glides onto the skin and the super-fine pearlized pigments add a soft lumious glow to the skin. To create this amazing product, mineral-infused water is used as part as the baking process; a liquid slurry is formed, then pigments are added and the mixture is carefully shaped and then baked for 24 hours. The water evaporates, leaving this unique blush behind. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *The new_ Mineralize Skinfinish face Duos_ feature a split pan with a natural finish shade and a highlighter shade with shimmer. The natural finish shade delivers sheer coverage with a natural finish. It can be used to set foundation and touch-up makeup throughout the day. The highlighter shade delivers the same soft coverage with a shimmering finish. It can be used to highlight the face, shoulders, arms and décolletage. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *It is dermatologist- and ophthalmologist-tested and is available in 5 skin-flattering shades.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *so i guess this would be beneficial in my kit...[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *not just an excuse for another product...even though sometimes that's all i need, lol[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Yes, the mineralize products really make the skin look beautiful. This is an excellent product for photo shoots and photography.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *how about for everyday faces?[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *i do occasionally work as a professional artist...but i want to make sure everything in my kit is something that i can use as well[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Yes, this is gorgeous for daily wear.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *cool[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *do you know if they will bring back the other skinfinish lines[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *or will they be made permanent[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Sorry for that delay, Torrie. Not that I know of. We appreciate your feedback and suggestions as they are very important to us. In order for us to forward your feedback to the appropriate Executives for review, we kindly request that you email us with your comments.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *will do[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *ok, i guess that's all i have for right now[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *you've been a great help Amy[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Amy: *Thank you for visiting MAC Live Chat, Torrie![/FONT]
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Torrie: *thank you[/FONT]


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 7, 2008)

I was curious about all the MSF hype and wanted to post this in case anyone else was wondering.  Sorry about double posting....this is the thread I meant to post.  HTH


----------



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2008)

good info..


----------



## charmaine 82 (Aug 2, 2008)

really helpfull since I only have lumiere mineral blush


----------



## alanawagg (Jul 2, 2010)

This might be a little off topic, but I just found out that its very easy to return your mineralized products if they are broken! I figured you could only return products that were unused or that you had a good reason for returning (not right colour, gift etc). I broke mine earlier today by dropping it on my ceramic floor and I talked to two different MAC artists in live chat and they both said it was perfectly fine to return although I would have to contact the store I bought it from directly to make sure. The SA gladly let me exchange my broken one for a brand new one!


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! That's great to know.


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 14, 2010)

MSFN made me break out, unfortunately... I had high hopes for it, too.


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 4, 2010)

If the MSF's break me out, will MSFN? I really REALLY want to try it, hoping that it wont break me out


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm an MSF nut. I love these shimmery little buggers. My first ever one was Lightscapade, which I guess was a good place to start. It's nice to know how they're made.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 5, 2010)

*Katie* said:


> If the MSF's break me out, will MSFN? I really REALLY want to try it, hoping that it wont break me out



 	I would steer clear if I were you. I would assume it would be made with most of the same ingredients.


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 5, 2010)

Nicala said:


> I would steer clear if I were you. I would assume it would be made with most of the same ingredients.



 	*sobs* I thought so, but kinda hoping someone might have had good luck with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder if there are similar products somewhere


----------



## jenii (Nov 10, 2010)

Nicala and Katie: Wow, you guys, too? I was so excited when I got my first MSF years ago, and then it made me break out. My skin was always really good, but MSFs made it look _so bad._ It's pretty disappointing, but I do like the mineralize e/s duos that I have, so that's a silver lining.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah  it made me break out the same day. *sigh*


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 14, 2012)

I am an MSF hoor and hoard almost any MSF that isn't too dark or too fish scale, and fortunately have not experienced overwhelming break outs, but I have had an occasional blemish, and I just don't get those at my age unless its product related.  No doubt there are younger and juicier (oily) skins that tolerate them less than me.  It won't stop me from hoarding MSF because I love them, and I have to use the product wet for the eye area or I get red eye and irritation, esp. with MES with big particles.

"It is dermatologist- and ophthalmologist-tested"  is a phrase which is meaningless.  It isn't a guarantee it won't break you out or make your eyes itch.


----------

